# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Magdeburg 2008

## RuStra

hallo BPS-Selbsthilfegruppen-Leiter,

da wir ja alle in unseren Gruppen *über Magdeburg berichten - warum tragen wir nicht hier, im BPS-Forum, unsere Haupt-Eindrücke zusammen?* 
Das dient dem eigenen besseren Verständnis und ist gleichzeitig eine gute Vor- und Nachbereitung für die Debatte in den Gruppen.

Ich will zu dieser Debatte zunächst meinen Haupt-Eindruck beisteuern.


hallo PK-Betroffene und Angehörige, die ihr in Magdeburg nicht dabei sein konntet,

ich möchte mitteilen, dass mein Eindruck von Magedburg 2008 ist, dass sich etwas Neues, Positives ereignet hat: Zum ersten Mal haben wir einen deutschen Onkologen zum Vortrag gehabt, Prof. Reichle aus Regensburg, der von einem *Paradigmenwechsel in der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms* spricht, und das unter ausdrücklicher Kritik der bisher üblichen Standard-Therapie-Verfahren wie Bestrahlung und Chemo.

Hier im Forum wird ja schon seit längerem das "Regensburger Protokoll" diskutiert, eine Reihe Männer nehmen an der Reichle-Studie teil und auch über einen Reichle-Vortrag in Süddeutschland wurde schon berichtet.

Ich hatte bei einem Treffen letzten Herbst in Kassel schon das Vergnügen, Prof.Reichle mit dem seinen Vortrag einleitenden Satz zu hören: "Krebs ist eine Dysbalance der Transkriptionsfaktoren." Sprich, die genetischen Änderungen auf DNA- bzw. Chromosomen-Ebene sind nicht mehr ausschliesslicher Ausgangspunkt der Betrachtung von Krebs-Entstehung und -Progress.

Gegenüber dem klassischen Ansatz, die Tumorzellen zerstören zu wollen, besteht der Paradigmenwechsel nach Reichle nun in:
- die Funktion der Tumorzellen stören
- der Modulation der Hömöostase-Mechanismen
- die Modalitäten des Tumor-Stromas zu berücksichtigen
Ansatzpunkt ist also nicht so sehr die Krebszelle, sondern das Stroma (also das die Tumor umgebende (Binde)Gewebe).

Diese Darstellung brachte Prof.Reichle in der 12ten Folie, nachdem er die derzeitige Behandlungs-Situation durchgegangen und bewertet hatte:

Klassische Methode sei Zerstörung der Tumorzelle und Gefässneubildungs-Hemmung. Chemo sei "keine ideale Lösung", der PK sei "ein wenig chemo-empfindlicher Tumor". Er wurde noch deutlicher: *Wir können "nicht immer weiter mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen, sondern müssen nach anderen Lösungen suchen!"*

Bestrahlung "ist auch nicht des Rätsels Lösung", es "wird viel zu viel bestrahlt".
Zur Verbindung von Radiatio und Chemo: "auch das keine richtige Lösung".
Die Bisphosphonate würden sehr überbewertet. Es gebe lediglich eine einzige Studie, zum Zolendronat, die eine Wirksamkeit gezeigt habe.

Generell sei es nicht so, dass nichts weiter entwickelt werde, "dass da nichts läuft". Aber man müsse gerade bei der Entwicklung neuerer, zielgerichteter kleiner Moleküle doch fragen, ob diese Substanzen ähnlich wie Chemo wirken? Für sich genommen würden diese Moleküle oft wenig Mono-Aktivität zeigen und erst in Kombination mit anderen eine Wirkunge entfalten.

Ich will weitere Einzelheiten des Vortrages erstmal nicht weiter aufschreiben, nur ist neben der o.a. Folie 12 noch eine zweite Folie hervorzuheben, die ich auch in dieser Weise von einem Onkologen noch nicht gesehen habe: Die Folie war mit *"Systembiologie"* überschrieben und stellte die Frage *"Wie kann man die Barriere der Komplexität durchbrechen?"*

Das finde ich bemerkenswert. Endlich stellt sich da jemand dem Komplexitäts-Problem und zieht auch gleich den ebenfalls paradigmatischen Schluss, dass man also *regulatorisch wirken* müsse.
z.B. *anti-inflammatorisch vorgehen, angiostatisch, und immunmodulierend.*


Es gab nach dem Vortrag von Prof.Reichle bei einigen Unmut darüber, dass der Vortrag nicht verstanden wurde. In der Tat war der Vortrag eine doppelte Herausforderung: Einmal von den medizinischen Einzelheiten, zum anderen von der ausgetragenen Kontroverse. Wer die medizinischen Grundlagen und Probleme bisheriger Standardtherapie nicht erarbeitet hat und in seiner Selbsthilfegruppe laufend diskutiert, der wird auch den Paradigmenwechsel, der offenbar in Gang ist, also den Wechsel der grundsätzlichen Sichtweise -sowohl auf das, was Krebs überhaupt ist als auch auf die Art, wie er zu therapieren ist- nich nachvollziehen können.
An dieser Ambivalenz der Versammlung, die ganz offensichtlich da war (ein weiteres Indiz dafür ist, dass der anschliessende Vortrag von Frau Dr.Hübner gerade mit der Begründung, man habe sie gut verstehen können, gewürdigt wurde), zeigt sich ein Grundproblem des BPS: Nach wie vor ist die Zahl derer, die sich medizinisch-inhaltlich orientieren und vor allem mit den Problemen des fortgeschrittenen PK herumschlagen, zu gering.

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Rudolf, 
   Du hast mit Deiner Bewertung den Nagel auf den Kopf (besser: mit dem Hammer auf den Daumen) getroffen. Du hast durch Deine Analyse und Bewertung des Vortrages von Prof. Reichle gezeigt, dass Du Dich sehr weit selbst ausgebildet und daher den Vortrag verstanden hast und daß der Inhalt des Vortrages sehr begrüßt werden muß. Über einen Paradigmenwechsel zu sprechen und ihn zu erläutern, das war großartig und wir hoffen, dass solche Gedanken auch mal bei Urologen Eingang finden. 

   Der Schlag auf den Daumen: wie viele der Anwesenden haben von diesem Vortrag etwas verstanden? Ich fürchte nur sehr wenige. Man hätte also dem Prof. Reichle Vorgaben geben müssen, entweder den Vortrag für den Normalpatienten verständlich zu machen oder ihn in einer anderen Publikation erscheinen zu lassen. 
   Die Klage vieler Anwesenden war groß: Kannit verstan.
Grüße
Christian

----------

